# A/C compressor clutch



## leahjane10 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Follow-up*

OKAY...so I was just outside looking at it again when the car was off...and I turned/spun the clutch with my hand like my friend did. I turned the car on, and the clutch engaged. I filled it with refridgerant, and it works...for now. It will likely do the same thing again, though. Any ideas as to why this is happening?

Leah


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You have a leak somewhere in the system

Unfortunately, I don't have a good DIY way to figure out where
Maybe someone else will post one up

The solution is to fix the leak...but obviously how to do that depends on where it is

You may want to consider a shop that specializes in A/C


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Slick is correct.

You have a leak that is why you are having to refill refrigerant all the time. 

Most systems have a low pressure safety switch that cuts out the compressor if its low on refrigerant to keep the compressor from burning up. 

You could pick up a dye leak detector at the auto parts store and see if the leak is obvious and simple. Hooks up just like the refrigerant. But if the repair is involved you might want to take it to an ac shop due to the special tools and having to evac and recharge the system.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

you should bring it somewhere, you dont want to be breathing that sh:thumbsup: t anyway.


----------

